# Advice requested



## Doogal_PRC (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi folks,

After having visited China a few times (partly with work), I am really keen to relocate (principally to Guangzhou).

I have noticed from a few posts that there may be exceptions to applying for visas if you do not have a degree which is something i do not posess but there appears to be nothing cast in stone.

Would anyone care to offer a few tips or words of advice as this relocation is soomething that I will be concentrating on organising over the next few months with the aim being of moving during UK summer time 2016.

At present I have not applied for any jobs, I am purely trying to prepare for relocation, i.e. will be taking langauge classes and then looking for work, hence the 2016 summer time schedule.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Doogal_PRC said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> After having visited China a few times (partly with work), I am really keen to relocate (principally to Guangzhou).
> 
> ...


Not having a degree is not a real problem but you must have qualifications in your chosen profession or do business, do you have any quals?


----------



## Doogal_PRC (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi Eric,

Thanks for the reply, i do not have any formal qualifications no, my current position is based upon experience within our company and previous positions.

I'm erring towards the fact this could be a problem with my intention of relocation!


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

That would be a problem workwise, in order to make a work permit and work visa they will require a copy of your qualifications, experience alone is not enough.

You could apply for a 6 month business visa and then work under the table so to speak and I have done that years ago but it is risky.


----------

